# Your most expensive pipe



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

So what is your most expensive pipe? For me it's currently a Savinelli Porto Cervo which cost me about 65$. But that is soon to change when the two Dunhills I ordered last week will come in. Roughly about 120$ for each. I maybe went a bit overboard but just had to own a Dunhill even if both are estates p


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought up a bunch of Bjarne's earlier this year, but none over $99. I think they were all about the same price, from $65 to $95 but I don't remember which specific pipe cost what (old age, senility, et al).


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Royalton Grabow - $35


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Peterson Racing Green #268 - $111


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a meer that was over 200. I don't remember the exact total anymore it was years ago.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Expensive meaning what I gave for it is different than expensive as in what it would take to buy it from me.

Most expensive:
$120 Stanwell that I smoke Va/Pers in.

Most Valuable:
A 50+ year old Meer that was given to me by my best friend's father. He's in his 80's, and this was one of three VERY nice meers that were his prized pipes when he was forced to stop smoking 20 years ago. He passed it on to me for the price of a handshake and I can't imagine parting with it at any price, really.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

My favorite pipes are two Rad Davis that I paid *tree-fitty* each for.
I love em so much that I consider em a great value!


----------



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

One of mine was, if I remember right, about 170$ at a local store.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

it'd be a Caminetto New Dear, Ascorti Radice w/Tinderbox shield, gold mustache-paid around a bill as an estate


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

Hermit said:


> My favorite pipes are two Rad Davis that I paid *tree-fitty* each for.
> I love em so much that I consider em a great value!


can't argue with you on that, gary. great great pipes.

so far the most i've paid is 650 on a larry roush pipe.. when i started smoking i never thought it spend more then fifty bucks on a pipe :hn


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

A Sav Artisan. They run $100-130 but mine was given to me. 

The most I've paid is $65 for a bulldog meer.


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

I have an unsmoked S Bang blowfish that I purchased online for just over $1,000.00 which was my "almost divorce pipe". It is so named because when my wife saw it she looked me square in the eye and said "I think this pipe thing has officially gone too far" p


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Hermit said:


> My favorite pipes are two Rad Davis that I paid *tree-fitty* each for.
> I love em so much that I consider em a great value!


*Tree fitty?!!!*
Why do I smell a Loch Ness monster here?

My most expensive is an Ashton rhodesian at $325


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

PolarGar said:


> I have an unsmoked S Bang blowfish that I purchased online for just over $1,000.00 which was my "almost divorce pipe". It is so named because when my wife saw it she looked me square in the eye and said "I think this pipe thing has officially gone too far" p


:r
You my friend have to learn to hide your bills better:tu You can tell your wife it's an investment. And im sure if you really wanted to you could get most of that money back if you decided to sell it on ebay or what not. Nevertheless thank you, you made me feel better about my spending binge this week:chk


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

$86.00 IMP MeerschaumMedium Lattice Acorn 

All pipes I have cost between $40 and $80.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

$170 for my Peterson Silver Spigot.

However, I just won a Peterson Gold Spigot on ebay which will become my most expensive pipe once it arrives.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

50 dollar Sav that I bought from Frenchy, like a year ago.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

frankluke said:


> can't argue with you on that, gary. great great pipes.
> 
> so far the most i've paid is 650 on a larry roush pipe.. when i started smoking i never thought it spend more then fifty bucks on a pipe :hn


Keep tellin' yerself how much cheaper pipe tobacco is than cigars.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

$50 Boswell Classic bent


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

My most expensive and favorite pipes are Ascorti's. I have 7 of them - all straight pipes and one is a 3/4 bent. They retail around $135-$150 or so.


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

225$ for my DonCarlos Fatta a manno straight billiard. Absolutely love it!


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

$75 Mauro Cateni.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

$50 for my meer.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Keep tellin' yerself how much cheaper pipe tobacco is than cigars.


While it is true some of us have spent a few dollars for expensive pipes I will tell you, and I assure you I will not be alone in this, that some of my best smokers were less than $80. In fact, some of my cheaper pipes are better than the expensive ones. My absolute favorite pipe was $90. The two runners up were less than $75. That meer I spent all that money on is barely in the top 10.

In my experience and unlike most cigars, the pipes with the "collectible" or recognizable names are usually in no way superior to a no-name handcrafted pipe by a nobody.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

$220 for my paolo becker...normally costs 350...(check out my latest vid on utube about budget pipes.)


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

$84 for my Peterson Kinsale.


----------



## Akicita (Sep 16, 2008)

I bought my first pipe yesterday, its a Calabresi Demetrio, $30.94. This is just a starter cheapie, I will find a better one soon. After reading this thread, Im almost too embarrassed to post this but you have to start somewherep


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Akicita said:


> I bought my first pipe yesterday, its a Calabresi Demetrio, $30.94. This is just a starter cheapie, I will find a better one soon. After reading this thread, Im almost too embarrassed to post this but you have to start somewherep


My first pipe was around 15 bucks. No reason to be embarrassed.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Akicita said:


> I bought my first pipe yesterday, its a Calabresi Demetrio, $30.94. This is just a starter cheapie, I will find a better one soon. After reading this thread, Im almost too embarrassed to post this but you have to start somewherep


Embarrassed? Nah!!! Heck, the only reason I'd be embarrassed is if my more expensive pipes were lousy smokers!!

My cheapies smoke just as well as the pricier ones. p


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Rolando said:


> While it is true some of us have spent a few dollars for expensive pipes I will tell you, and I assure you I will not be alone in this, that some of my best smokers were less than $80. In fact, some of my cheaper pipes are better than the expensive ones. My absolute favorite pipe was $90. The two runners up were less than $75. That meer I spent all that money on is barely in the top 10.
> 
> In my experience and unlike most cigars, the pipes with the "collectible" or recognizable names are usually in no way superior to a no-name handcrafted pipe by a nobody.


uht-oh :hn


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

A $50 LaRocca Croca pipe which was my first pipe too. The rest of my pipes are antique shop, estate, and corn cobs that don't even come that close to the price.


----------



## Danielson (Aug 30, 2008)

Sav natural, $35 smokes great!


----------



## 413X (Jul 13, 2008)

Akicita said:


> I bought my first pipe yesterday, its a Calabresi Demetrio, $30.94. This is just a starter cheapie, I will find a better one soon. After reading this thread, Im almost too embarrassed to post this but you have to start somewherep


Embarrassed?!? My first pipe was a $5 corn cob. I believe it's better to start cheaper, so you can figure if you like the hobby or not.:2

My most expensive right now is an Israeli Alpha estate that I paid $55 for.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Castello Collection "Le Catene" @ $550.
It is one of my best pipes and I smoke the heck outta it in part to not feel so bad about dropping that kind of cash. 
My first was $30. Thought that was high end. It is funny how your price point reference changes over a few years.


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

A Rich Lewis bent billiard that was gifted to me. It is worth about $300 in cash, but I wouldn't sell it since it was a gift.


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Mine is a Sav from Frenchy for around $90


----------



## gizmo922 (Sep 21, 2008)

my most expensive pipe is a ewards free hand I paid over 1000,oo dollars for . I will put the pics up after . I fany one wants to sse it


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

gizmo922 said:


> my most expensive pipe is a ewards free hand I paid over 1000,oo dollars for . *I will put the pics up after . I fany one wants to sse it*


Sure...we love pics!


----------



## joshmickelson (Jul 8, 2008)

$90 for my boswell shotshell sitter


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I think mine was about 35 with tax yesterday...

it's italian, guys said it was a Christiano... I dunno for sure


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've got three Stanwell's that I paid $87 for each. I love to smoke them, but I actually smoke my el'cheepo drug store Dr. Grabow's more just because I could care less if I damage them.


----------



## Bald1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just Got my Wiley yesterday. At $160 on sale It very nearly gave me heart burn for three days while I waited wondering why I would spend so much.

Now I have broken the hundred dollar mark I hope I can rest easy for awhile.

-Bryan

P.s. It is awsome by the way!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Bald1 said:


> Just Got my Wiley yesterday. At $160 on sale It very nearly gave me heart burn for three days while I waited wondering why I would spend so much.
> 
> Now I have broken the hundred dollar mark I hope I can rest easy for awhile.
> 
> ...


All you've done is make it easier to do it again


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

Piledriver said:


> So what is your most expensive pipe? For me it's currently a Savinelli Porto Cervo which cost me about 65$. But that is soon to change when the two Dunhills I ordered last week will come in. Roughly about 120$ for each. I maybe went a bit overboard but just had to own a Dunhill even if both are estates p


a 107.00 cao meerschaum bought from iwan ries bout a 2 1/2 hour smoke


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

It would be a tie for me, between a Wessex L Series and a Johs pipe both at the $75.00 price range.

The Wessex is the best looking,but the Johs smokes best !

Tom


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

A CAO meerschaum carved and signed by Ismet Bekler and with my name carved on the shank. $250. It's a HUGE pipe, fairly standard shape but with a lot of extra lines and doodles. It's a great smoker but it's a little heavier than I like. Still it's kinda cool having my own "Autograph" pipe!


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

$60 Comoy's

Some time next year I plan on setting aside some of my fun-money and getting a pipe around the $200 range - try and get myself a little carved work of art that can also be used for smoking p

Right now my "allowance" is going toward filling my coolerdor with boxes of cigars. I'm mixing in some tin purchases here-and-there also.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

My budget does not allow for any of the high priced custom jobs. The most expensive pipe I have is maybe a $80 Peterson. Those pricey ones look great but don't smoke any better. There is no prestige in overpaying. I have plenty of pipes that look as good as anything Dunhill makes and I sure they smoke just as well. Do I sound jealous, maybe a little.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.zemanpipes.com/pipe.php?pipe_id=34

My most expensive at $220, and by far my best smoker. A true gentleman as well!

Currently I am setting aside $100 every 2 weeks until next November. There is a pipe show in Las Vegas. www.westcoastpipeshow.com I plan on having some fun with pipe shopping there!!

WWhermit


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought a Peterson for $86 +tx at a B&M in Houston. I could have paid 20 less for it online, but really wanted to pick up a new pipe while in town. Most of my other pipes are in the $45-65 range


----------

